# Pleco care



## Yellowblz (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi. Do Plecos need to have water adjusted to ph 7? Our water is about 7.8 and was told to add acid regulator by seachem in tank. I have gold nugget Pleco, and just recently added tiger Pleco which was about 3-4" however it died after 24 hours that is after we did water change and added the ph adjuster. I felt horrible, but would like to know why he died. Did we shock him with ph change? Is it necessary to adjust ph or is that doing more harm than good? 
Also how do u feed these Pleco? I put one algae wafer every other day, then cucumber every other day, basically alternating. Is that okay? I see pellet food for Pleco, like the xtreme aquatic, I have corys also in tank, wouldn't they eat the pellet before Pleco gets it, or if he doesn't eat, that would be more leftover food in tank, no? 
Sorry for the many questions, but appreciate all the help and advice.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i never use chemicals to alter PH.they can create sudden swings which can be dangerous for fish.get some driftwood..plecos need wood in their diet anyway.it is critical for proper digestion..you can also use milled sphagnum peat moss to gently lower the PH.
all plecos are scavengers so they will eat a variety of food types.all of our plecos are fed a variety of at least 6 different foods..
i am also a fish food seller and offer a wide variety of quality foods..if you are interested you can find my list in the " Vendor " section on the board.


----------



## Yellowblz (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you, will look into the food list. If feeding sinking pellet, so basically just drop them before turning lights out? I also have corys in tank, wouldn't they be eating the pellets before the Pleco will have chance? I just added small driftwood in tank. I also bought bigger one but have been boiling and brushing that for weeks now and the boiled water is still nasty brown.
As for the milled peat moss, where to get and how to use? 
Thanks for your time and advice again.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

learn to love the brown.the fish love it and it is very beneficial for them.the driftwood will continue to stain the water for decades..almost all of our tanks have it.
the sphagnum moss can be gotten at any garden center..i have always preferred the Jiffy 7 peat pellets.they come in a disc form with a fine plastic mesh on the.i usually take 2 or 3 pellets and remove the mesh.then i put them into a section of pantyhose with the ends tied off...soak it in warm water for a bit and then place it in a HOB or canister filter...this will lower the PH and soften the water a bit...it will also stain...if you just can't stand the stain just put some carbon in a piece of pantyhose like you did the peat pellets..

don't worry about who will get to eat and who won't..they will all get at the food.


----------

